# Celebes Sea Fish



## RoyalGrammaman (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey there! I have a quick question. Does anyone know what species these fish are? The link has the pic to them. I am very curious. The pic was taken in the Celebes Sea. (not my pic) 

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Thanks


----------

